# Eastern Red Cedar From Kevin



## Dane Fuller (Nov 28, 2016)

I hesitated to post this because of our loss but, after thinking about it, I decided to anyway. Not being blessed with the ability to put my feelings ito words, this is a memorial of sorts.

A few months ago I was wanting some ERC to build my grandson a toy box. Kevin had some on hand so we bartered... a batch of Wood Barter caps for enough to build the toy box. In Kevin's style, he sent enough to nearly build two. From now on, I'll think of Kevin when I see it. Hopefully one day, I'll be able to explain a little bit about the man that made it possible. Here is the result of our barter and my efforts....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 14 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2016)

That's beautiful Dane! You did Kevin a dam fine tribute, he's smiling on it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow ... that's awesome .. bet your grandson is happy with it ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2016)

That's the way to do it! beautiful job/tribute.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow! That is Very Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2016)

Nicely done! I can't get my head around how you did the dovetails on the lathe, but it's a beautiful heirloom piece.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CWS (Nov 28, 2016)

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2016)

Beautiful family heirloom! Will be cherished for generations! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, guys!

@DKMD 
Keller, I tripped 3 circuit breakers, cracked 2 toenails, bit my lip, cussed a cat, & passed a kidney stone; but I finally did it.

Reactions: Funny 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 28, 2016)

Dane - you did make him proud!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2016)

Great job and certainly a tribute to Kevin. The man did like to trade, I have a couple of mill blanks that I will turn someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dane, that looks fantastic !!! Nicely done sir, I'm sure Kevin would of loved it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice job Dane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 30, 2016)

That's awesome Dane!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful piece Dane. Everyone is right - Kevin would have loved it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 17, 2016)

Wowsers fun looking project, super craftsmanship and the story behind it is priceless.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Dec 18, 2016)

That is some awesome work right there .


----------

